# Libnodave + S7-1200



## beta (12 Februar 2010)

Hallo,
es wurde in diesem Forum ja schon mehrfach andiskutiert, leider aber ohne konkrete Antworten.
Hat es schon einmal jemand geschafft, sich mit Libnodave und TCP/ISO auf eine S7-1200er CPU zu konnekten und Daten auszulesen?
Wenn ja, würde ich gerne wissen welche Parameter ich einstellen müsste...
Danke Beta


----------



## beta (15 Februar 2010)

Ja, schade,
keine Antwort, ich gehe dann wohl davon aus, dass es mit Libnodave nicht geht. Hätt ja sein können......
Beta


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 Februar 2010)

Es müsste nur mal jemand mit einer S7-1200 und einem Panel die Kommunikation zwischen diesen beiden mitschneiden und dann die Daten hier hochladen. Da kommt man schon hinter.


----------



## orion (24 Februar 2010)

*S7-1200 und LibNoDave Run*

Hallo,
  so ich habe mit LibNoDave eine Verbindung auf eine S7-1200 herstellen können.
Als Protokoll habe ich das Iso/TCP CPU benutzt.
Rack=0 
CPU Slot=0
  Lesen von Merkern war kein Problem. Einzige Einschränkung die mir aufgefallen ist beim lesen von DB`s die nur Symbolisch adressierbar sind. Deklariert man ein DB als Absolut (nur Symbolisch aus) ist es kein Problem auf den zur lesen und zur schreiben.
  Ebenfalls habe ich die Kommunikation zwischen  ein KTP400 und einer S7-1200 mitgeschnitten.
Als anhang ist ein kleiner mitschnitt. Es wird das Merker Byte 1 gelesen von den KTP. Es ist schon etwas merkwürdig aber die Parameter Länge beträgt 18 Byte. Ein Standard anfrage mit LibNoDave oder  TP177B beträgt nur 14 Byte.????
Meines erachten liest das KTP direkt den Speicherbild der CPU. Das würde auch erklären weshalb es auch auf DB`s zugreifen kann welche nur Symbolisch adressierbar sind.
Desweitern ist es mir aufgefallen das wenn ein neuer Tag in der CPU zugewisen wurde z.B. MW10=Tag1 und man möchte diesen auf den KTP anzeigen und Übeträgt nicht das SPS Programm sondern nur das HMI Programm, so kann das KTP nicht auf diese Adresse zugreifen.


----------



## Zottel (26 Februar 2010)

orion schrieb:


> Hallo,
> so ich habe mit LibNoDave eine Verbindung auf eine S7-1200 herstellen können.
> Als Protokoll habe ich das Iso/TCP CPU benutzt.
> Rack=0
> CPU Slot=0


Sehr interessant! Vor Monaten hat mir jemand einen angeblichen Mitschnitt (Wireshark) einer Kommunikation zwischen S7-1200 und irgendwas anderem geschickt. Das sah nach gar nichts Bekanntem aus. 
Daraufhin habe ich ihm geschrieben, daß ich da keine Chance sehe (und habe mich gewundert, wie Deltalogics AG-Link das schon gleich kann...).
Der Mitschnitt wird wohl Müll gewesen sein. 



orion schrieb:


> Lesen von Merkern war kein Problem. Einzige Einschränkung die mir aufgefallen ist beim lesen von DB`s die nur Symbolisch adressierbar sind.
> Deklariert man ein DB als Absolut (nur Symbolisch aus) ist es kein Problem auf den zur lesen und zur schreiben.


Ich kenne die S7-1200 und deren Programmierung noch nicht. Ich denke da hängt ein Compiler dazwischen, der die Symbole auf absolute Adressen abbildet.


orion schrieb:


> Meines erachten liest das KTP direkt den Speicherbild der CPU.


Das tut Libnodave auch.


----------



## bommel (11 November 2010)

Hallo orion,  auch wenn Dein Posting mehr ganz neu ist. Wie genau hast Du es geschafft, eine DB aus der S7-1200 auszulesen? Ich verzweifle langsam. Egal ob die DB nur symbolisch adressierbar ist oder nicht, ich kann sie nicht auslesen oder beschreiben. Lesen und setzen von Merkern ist kein Problem. Die SPS in RUN oder STOP setzen geht auch nicht. Kannst Du mir bitte die genauen Parameter geben, mit denen Du Zugriff auf die DB hattest. Und wie genau hast Du die angelegt? Mit einer bestimmten Nummer oder einfach DB1?  Gruß bommel


----------



## settelma (14 November 2010)

Ich habe leider keine Erfahrung mit libnodave. 
Kann mir vielleicht jemand erklären (möglichst genau für Anfänger ) wie ich mit der libnodave Bibliothek umgehen muss. Ich will eine Visualisierung einer S7 1212 am PC machen und hab jetzt schon öffter von libnodave gehört. Ist das so möglich wie ich mir das vorstell? Ich brauch auch die libnodave Bibliothek und nicht den libnodave Protokoller richtig?
Ich habs mir schon mal runtergeladen kann jetzt aber nichts damit anfangen. 
Gibts irgend eine auszuführende Datei? 
Wie teste ich die Verbindung? 
Mit was mach ich die Visualisierung? 
Wie binde ich die Visu an libnodave an?

Ich weiss, fragen über fragen.

Ist es für jemanden mit ganz wenig Hochsprachenkentnissen überhaupt sinnvoll sowas zu versuchen oder eher aussichtslos?

Wäre sehr dankbar für eure Hilfe

Gruß Markus


----------



## Jochen Kühner (14 November 2010)

Das mit dem protokoller hab ich dir doch schon gesagt, das ist nicht das was du brauchst! Da die 1200er von libnodave noch nicht offiziell getestet ist, würd ich eher sagen es ist ohne hochsprachen Erfahrung nichts für dich.

Probiers doch erst mal mit aglink, das ist offiziell s7 1200 drinn, dann kannst du probleme in der bibliothek erst mal ausscliesen und dichh voll auf deine visu konzentrieren!


----------



## settelma (14 November 2010)

Ich wollts nur im Hochsprachen Forum nochmal ansprechen.

Ich denke auch das das für den Anfang vielleicht mal besser ist.

Danke für die Info.

Gruß Markus


----------

